# Vicious Antelope - Synth Preset Packs List - Updated



## Vicious Antelope (May 16, 2021)

Hi everyone,
here is the list of the synth preset packs I have released. I will update this list with every new pack and also I will add here a new post for each new pack I create. I include pack's name, number of presets, synth and price. I have released soundbanks for Diva, Zebra2, Omnisphere2, Serum, Dune3, Repro5, Sylenth and Massive.

*You can grab them at https://www.viciousantelope.com/presets-for-synths . *I have added search filter types like Synth, Genre, Type of instrument, Freebies and Bundles to help you find easier what you search for. For some of those I have created some video demonstrations of the included sounds in our youtube channel *here* (you could find the links on the product's page). From now on I will do it for almost every new soundbank.

In the first list I added the individual packs and in the second list I included the bundles:

*Individual Soundbanks*

*SOUNDBANK*​*PRESETS*​*PRICE*​*SYNTH*​Enraptured Leads Of Yesterday60​€10.00​divaThe 3 Ladder Oscillators20​€1.00​divaThe analog basses Vol.140​€2.00​divaThe analog flavor Vol.140​€2.00​divaThe analog pads Vol.120​€1.00​divaThe analog pads Vol.220​€1.00​divaThe Analog Pads Vol.320​€1.00​divaThe Analog Pads Vol.420​€1.00​divaThe Analog Pads Vol.520​€1.00​divaEpic Pads20​€1.00​dune3Leads For Gigs10​€0.00​dune3The beginning40​€2.00​dune3The club plucks40​€2.00​dune3Big room bright leads10​€0.00​massiveThe aggressive basses20​€1.00​massiveThe massive pads Vol.130​€1.00​massiveThe massive synths Vol.140​€2.00​massiveThe massive synths Vol.220​€1.00​massiveThe Massive Synths Vol.310​€0.00​massiveUprisers - Downrisers20​€1.00​massiveLeads of heaven20​€1.00​omnisphere2Omnisound Organs50​€8.00​omnisphere2The 12 paths12​€0.00​omnisphere2The repro5 leads Vol.120​€1.00​repro5Vintage Pads10​€0.00​repro58ths Dot Delay10​€0.00​serumClub Leads Vol.120​€1.00​serumClub Leads Vol.220​€1.00​serumClub Leads Vol.320​€1.00​serumClub Leads Vol.420​€1.00​serumClub Leads Vol.520​€1.00​serumCut the mix leads20​€1.00​serumDeep Keys20​€1.00​serumDistorted Legatos20​€1.00​serumLush Pads20​€1.00​serumMono Plucks Vol.120​€1.00​serumOrganic Pads60​€6.00​serumProgressive house leads Vol.140​€2.00​serumProgressive house leads Vol.240​€2.00​serumProgressive house leads Vol.320​€1.00​serumSerum FM Synths30​€0.00​serumSerum Plucks Vol.120​€1.00​serumSerum Plucks Vol.220​€1.00​serumSerum Polysynths Vol.0 - The free Ones10​€0.00​serumSerum Polysynths Vol.120​€1.00​serumSerum Polysynths Vol.220​€1.00​serumSerum Polysynths Vol.320​€1.00​serumSuper sauce40​€2.00​serumThe sirens20​€1.00​serumTrance Plucky Leads20​€1.00​serumDark techno20​€1.00​sylenthEsoteric Pads20​€1.00​sylenthPercussive Instruments20​€1.00​sylenthScales and Modes Asc. Desc.12​€0.00​sylenthSine Leads26​€1.00​sylenthSpacewalk Leads20​€1.00​sylenthTech House Basses20​€1.00​sylenthThe blink of an eye25​€0.00​sylenthThe sylenth pads Vol.120​€1.00​sylenthThe sylenth pads Vol.220​€1.00​sylenthThe sylenth plucks Vol.140​€2.00​sylenthThe Sylenth Plucks Vol.220​€1.00​sylenthVicious gift25​€0.00​sylenthCinematic Synths Vol.1100​€20.00​zebra2Dreaming20​€1.00​zebra2Universe is watching40​€2.00​zebra2The Wall50​€10.00​omnisphere2
*Bundled Soundbanks*

*BUNDLE*​*PRESETS*​*PRICE*​*SYNTH*​The Analog Pads DIVA - All 5 volumes100​€3.00​divaVicious Dune Vol.1110​€3.00​dune3Club Leads Bundle - All 5 Volumes100​€3.00​serumProgressive house leads Bundle100​€3.00​serumA Piece Of Sylenth288​€6.00​sylenth

All the best


----------



## Vicious Antelope (May 26, 2021)

*Our new pack for Omnisphere2 is out.

"The Wall"* is a pack consisting of 50 flat dynamic distorted mono synths for Omnisphere 2

You can grab it here for 10€ https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/the-wall-omnisphere2



This one is very experimental and unique in terms of sound or how it could be used. Maybe fits better for hardstyle, EDM, experimental, dubstep but also for rock and metal genres due to its flat dynamics character.

They are mono synths and almost all sounds have a distinct saturation coming usually from the ultra fast attack and slow-release tube limiter (you could listen to that easily in the release of most sounds). The dynamics are very flat in majority of presets. Sometimes 2,3 or more compressors in series are used.

Playing with attack of the amp envelope may make them more edgy & sharp but check out the distortion that may come with that as it could be unwanted. Also, another good idea is to add a very wet reverb before the last limiter and experiment with new sound dimensions. If you need to clean it in terms of saturation then maybe change the limiter’s controls in more subtle settings but check out to not exceed the 0dBfs and add unwanted digital distortion.

Like most of my presets I try to keep it in good gain staging using a vu meter to achieve that.

You could listen to sound examples of the pack in our youtube channel here










*Presets were designed with Omnisphere 2.6
- Software 2.6.4d
- Soundsources v2.6.1c
- Patches v2.6.3c*


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am running a 40% Summer's end sale for all my software synthesizer preset packs.

Prices start from as low as 0,60€ at:
https://www.viciousantelope.com/presets-for-synths


All the best,
Tolis


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Nov 8, 2021)

*NOVEMBER 2021 SALE*
50% off for all sound preset packs of our shop at:
https://www.viciousantelope.com/presets-for-synths


All the best,
Tolis


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Nov 14, 2021)

The second part of Cinematic Synths for Zebra2 is out

It consists of :
15 Epic Leads
20 Moving Basses
65 Poly Synths and Pads

Grab it at https://www.viciousantelope.com/product ... l-2-zebra2
10€ until end of November, normally 20€

Here is a performance video of the pack:


Presets were designed with Zebra 10409


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Nov 17, 2021)

*Rusty Synths for Repro5* is out

80 vintage sounding synth presets for the legendary Repro5
It consists of:
10 Bass Synths
10 String - Brasses like Synths
13 Lead Synths
26 Pads
10 Percussive Synths
11 Poly Synths

Great to add some nice vintage vibes and character to your production even it is cimenatic music or rock and metal as well as electronic music.

Presets were designed with Repro-5 Rev. 9669
Grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/rusty-synths-repro-5

Until end of November 7,50€ (Νοrmally 15,00€)


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Nov 19, 2021)

The second pack of The Analog Flavor series for DIVA with 80 new presets. A pack for adding this analog vibe to your productions for a variety of genres. With extensive use of the infamous Oscillator Voice Detune of DIVA and many other modulation settings to flatter the vintage sounding of this great synth.

It consists of:

15 Bass
20 Long Synths
20 Lead Synths
25 Short Synths
Grab it at https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/the-analog-flavor-vol-2-diva





Presets were designed with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709)


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Nov 19, 2021)

Amazing stuff!


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Nov 19, 2021)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> Amazing stuff!


Thanks a lot for your words George !


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Nov 25, 2021)

*New Omnisphere preset pack*
Omnisound Leads is our second preset pack for Omnisound series. It consists of 50 unique lead mono synths for Omnisphere 2 that can be used for electronic music, techno, rock, metal or cinematic music. 

Each preset has its own character and there is a variety of analog, fizzy, mysterious and sci-fi sounds that blend nice with atmospheric parts of your productions. In most of them you can use MW for vibrato or filter cut off setting as well as some other interesting elements like HardSync or Reverb Freeze to add new sound colors.

Grab it at https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/omnisound-leads-omnisphere-2



Presets were designed with Omnisphere 2.
• Software 2.8.1c
• Soundsources v2.6.1c
• Patches v2.8.0c


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Nov 27, 2021)

Our newest release is a free 50 preset pack for Massive X.

*Essentials* consists of :

5 Basses
11 Leads
10 Pads
10 Plucks
5 Polysynths
5 Soundscapes
4 Sequencers
Download it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/essentials-massive-x




Presets were designed with Massive X 1.3.5 (R238)


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Nov 30, 2021)

*Electronic Music Toolkit Vol.1 - HIVE2*

My first HIVE2 soundset is a useful toolkit for all electronic music producers covering styles like house, techno and trance. There are some classic sounding synths here as well as many non- conventional presets with many modulation options that can help to dive into new sound dimensions.

Grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/electronic-music-toolkit-vol-1-hive2 
Intro Price 10,00€ until Dec. 7th 2021. (Normally 20,00€)




Presets were designed with Hive v.2.1.1


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Dec 15, 2021)

*Mega Christmas 2021 Pack*
All Vicious Antelope's 2021 preset packs in one mega collection.

You could grab it at:
_https://www.viciousantelope.com/product ... -2021-pack_

for 59,99€.

2180 presets for 10 synths covering a huge variety of genres from EDM and electronic to cinematic and rock/metal music.

DIVA - 340 presets
Dune 3 - 110 presets
Hive 2 - 100 presets
Massive - 150 presets
Massive X - 50 presets
Omnisphere 2 - 182 presets
Repro 5 - 110 presets
Serum - 590 presets
Sylenth - 288 presets
Zebra 2 - 260 presets

Pack will be available until January 7, 2022


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jan 18, 2022)

_New *Massive X* soundbank has been released in our shop._

*100 Tastes* is a unique soundbank for Massive X. It consists of 100 long pads and soundscapes with a plethora of sound characteristics and it is rich of modulation options.

For most of presets MW is changing gradually the pitch of the Oscillators. Also most of them have Aftertouch options to add more interesting sonic dimensions.

It is a great pack for its musically pads but also for background soundcapes for your techno or cinematic productions.

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/100-tastes-massive-x . Intro price 12€ until January 31th, 2022. Normal price is 20€.











Presets were designed with Massive X 1.3.5 (R238)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 19, 2022)

A very nice variety of sounds.


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jan 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> A very nice variety of sounds.


Thanks a lot for your words! 🙂


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 20, 2022)

Vicious Antelope said:


> Thanks a lot for your words! 🙂


I just bought 100 Tastes for Massive X, and the Vicious Dune Vol. 1 pack as well. Amazing value, without a doubt, but the important thing is the sounds. Great work! I really like what you are doing. There are some stranger sounds in there (always appealing to me!), but in general the sounds are really well made for practical use in compositions, and all sorts of styles. Thank you very much!


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jan 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I just bought 100 Tastes for Massive X, and the Vicious Dune Vol. 1 pack as well. Amazing value, without a doubt, but the important thing is the sounds. Great work! I really like what you are doing. There are some stranger sounds in there (always appealing to me!), but in general the sounds are really well made for practical use in compositions, and all sorts of styles. Thank you very much!


So glad you liked them! I always like to include some non conventional sounds in my packs to make them more interesting. I see them like additional salt n pepper 😊

I really appreciate your feedback!

I'l be more than happy to listen to some of your projects.

Kind regards,
Tolis


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 20, 2022)

Vicious Antelope said:


> So glad you liked them! I always like to include some non conventional sounds in my packs to make them more interesting. I see them like additional salt n pepper 😊
> 
> I really appreciate your feedback!
> 
> ...


That is a foolhardy but much appreciated offer!

Yours,
Bee


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jan 21, 2022)

Omnisound Unique Keyboards for Omnisphere 2

*Omnisound Unique Keyboards* is a 50 preset soundbank for Omnisphere 2 with uncommon keyboard sounds for your productions. From dreamy pianos to haunted melodic timbres and many modulation options like usage of MW and AT to add new interesting elements to the final sound.

Grab it at https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/omnisound-unique-keyboards-omnisphere-2 . Intro price 8,00€ until January 31 (Normally 12,00€)










Presets were designed with Omnisphere 2.8:
Software 2.8.2c*
Soundsources v2.6.1c
Patches v2.8.0c


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Apr 18, 2022)

*APRIL 2022 OFFER*
Vicious Antelope's all soundpacks are in 50% offer until the end of April 2022. You could find more than 70 packs and 2.000 presets for MASSIVE X , Omnisphere 2, Serum, Diva, Zebra and other synths at very low prices.

Get offer at https://www.viciousantelope.com/presets-for-synths

For most of the sound presets there is demonstration videos on our youtube channel HERE

*Get an additional 10% off until April 30, using code "APRIL10" at checkout.*


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 19, 2022)

With this sale, I'm going to have to buy at least one more of these soundsets. They are designed so well for use in actual productions as opposed to being demo fodder, and with this sale it seems positively discourteous not to take advantage.

Rusty Synths for Repro 5, maybe?


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Apr 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> With this sale, I'm going to have to buy at least one more of these soundsets. They are designed so well for use in actual productions as opposed to being demo fodder, and with this sale it seems positively discourteous not to take advantage.
> 
> Rusty Synths for Repro 5, maybe?


Thanks once again for your nice words for my work.  I really appreciate it.

Repro 5 is actually among my favorite synths and I have in my plans to create some more soundsets for it in the near future.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 19, 2022)

I did get Rusty Synths, and also Analog Flavors vols 1 and 2 for Diva. I'm very happy with them. As much as I love making patches from scratch, I also really like to incorporate the sound design of others for speed, as a starting point, something to study, or just to give me sounds that aren't quite what I would have come up with. Also, there are people who are just better than me at it! I really appreciate your work, thanks!


----------



## Vicious Antelope (May 17, 2022)

*Distant Satellites for Massive X*

Distant Satellites is our new release that contains 50 fresh new experimental sounds with sci-fi atmospheres in mind for Massive X.

You could grab it at https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/distant-satellites-massive-x / Intro price 5,00€ until May 31 2022 (Normally 12,00€)









Presets were designed with Massive X 1.3.5 (R238)


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 17, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## sostenuto (May 17, 2022)

Glad to see you appreciate this Massive X expansion. Cool variation is run-through provided.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 17, 2022)

Oh, and I'm glad to see that each patch name starts with 'VA DS...' It's needed in Massive X, and it saves me having to add my own indexing (which I would probably forget to do before importing the presets. Again.)


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 17, 2022)

I just had a little session with Nirvana's Something In The Way using the Diastric Emperor patch. Very fulfilling.


----------



## sostenuto (May 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I just had a little session with Nirvana's Something In The Way using the Diastric Emperor patch. Very fulfilling.


Just downloaded and will give this a listen. THX !


----------



## sostenuto (May 17, 2022)

First exposure with Vicious Anteleope and pleased so far. Sorting thru choices for Omni2, Repro-5, Massive as well.  👏🏻


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 17, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> First exposure with Vicious Anteleope and pleased so far. Sorting thru choices for Omni2, Repro-5, Massive as well.  👏🏻


The thing I like about them is their usability. They sound good, they have character and can inspire you; but they also work in a full mix where some other preset packs tend to need stripping back to make them work in context.


----------



## Vicious Antelope (May 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I just had a little session with Nirvana's Something In The Way using the Diastric Emperor patch. Very fulfilling.


Sounds very interesting 
Diastric emperor is one of my favorites in this pack for sure!


----------



## Vicious Antelope (May 17, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> First exposure with Vicious Anteleope and pleased so far. Sorting thru choices for Omni2, Repro-5, Massive as well.  👏🏻


Thanks a lot for your words! It is always a pleasure to read such nice comments for my work!


----------



## Vicious Antelope (May 27, 2022)

Our first release for Arturia Pigments 3 is out.

*Tundra* is a 100 presets soundbank for *Pigments 3*. It contains basses, pads, leads, keys and synths with a cold atmosphere from the depths of Tundras. Many experimental sounds here like most of our soundbanks that are fitting for many genres from electronic and cinematic to rock and experimental. Many modulation options are included to add new dimensions for a richer sound.

You can grab it at https://www.viciousantelope.com/product ... pigments-3 intro price 8,00€ until June 12th (Normally 20,00€)



All presets designed with Pigments 3.5.1.1881 (x64)


----------



## sostenuto (May 27, 2022)

Vicious Antelope said:


> Our first release for Arturia Pigments 3 is out.
> 
> *Tundra* is a 100 presets soundbank for *Pigments 3*. It contains basses, pads, leads, keys and synths with a cold atmosphere from the depths of Tundras. Many experimental sounds here like most of our soundbanks that are fitting for many genres from electronic and cinematic to rock and experimental. Many modulation options are included to add new dimensions for a richer sound.
> 
> ...



Downloaded / installed. Looking forward !


----------



## Vicious Antelope (May 27, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Downloaded / installed. Looking forward !


Thanks a lot. I hope you like it.
Please feel free to post any stuff you will create with that one


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 14, 2022)

*June's Sale 50% off for all sounbanks.*

You can grab every soundbank for all synths at 50% off until June 19,2022. The offer contains packs for Pigments, Massive X, Serum, Zebra, DIVA and other great synths.

https://www.viciousantelope.com/presets-for-synths

Enjoy!!

Tolis


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 17, 2022)

*New Pigments 3 soundbank

Steppe* is a 80 presets soundbank for Pigments. It contains synths, keys, leads and pads that fit for cinematic music, electronic, experimental and prog rock. It is a nice journey through the grasslands of the vast steppes by the view of Vicious Antelope.

Grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/steppe-pigments-3 . Intro price 7,00€ until June 27 2022 (Normally 17,00€)




All presets designed with Pigments 3.7.0.2587 (x64)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 17, 2022)

Vicious Antelope said:


> *New Pigments 3 soundbank
> 
> Steppe* is a 80 presets soundbank for Pigments. It contains synths, keys, leads and pads that fit for cinematic music, electronic, experimental and prog rock. It is a nice journey through the grasslands of the vast steppes by the view of Vicious Antelope.
> 
> ...



That's a great theme for the pack. I'll check out the demos.


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 17, 2022)

*Steppe* soundbank that was designed with Pigments 3 is now available for Analog Lab V users also.

Grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/steppe-analog-lab-v
Intro price 7,00€ until June 27 2022 (Normally 17,00€)



Soundbank needs at least version Analog Lab V 5.5.0.2592 (x64)


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 19, 2022)

*New Serum Soundbank

Technolove* is a 80 presets soundbank for Serum focused on Techno producers. The sounds fit for both modern and retro techno music productions but also and for other electronic music genres. There are many modulation options and assigments to the 4 macros for more sound possibilities.

It contains:

10 Bass Presets
9 Distorted Presets
8 Hard Stab Presets
7 Keys Presets
11 Lead Presets
12 Pad Presets
13 Stab Presets
10 Synth Presets

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/technolove-serum 
Intro price 7,00€ until June 28, 2022 (Normally 17,00€)

Song produced 100% with Technolove except the kick and hats



Demonstration video is containing 2 parts. In the first part there is a "retro bass techno" song I created with "Technolove" (same with soundcloud's link). In the second part there is the classic demonstration I do for all the other soundbanks showing every individual preset. 



Presets were designed with Serum v1.334


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 20, 2022)

*New Massive X soundbank released

Aphelion* consists of 100 presets for Massive X. From epic synths to full sounding basses and from slow evolving pads to dark atmospheres it is a great soundbank for your arsenal for a variety of genres. Cinematic music, atmospheric electronic music, progressive rock or more experimental styles is where *Aphelion* shines the most. 

The presets have many modulation options and for most of them MW adds vibrato. Aftertouch intoduces new sound elements to the presets from subtle to more extreme changes.

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/aphelion-massive-x 
Intro price 8,00€ until June 30, 2022 (Normally 20,00€)

*The changes of the sounds while playing are coming from the use of MW or AT.*



_Please forgive me for the bad quality of picture in the video_

Presets were designed with Massive X 1.3.5 (R238)


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 21, 2022)

New presets walktrough video for Massive X *Aphelion* available



Enjoy!!


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 22, 2022)

*New Omnisphere 2 Soundbank*

*Omnisound Unique Guitars* is the 4th soundbank of Omnisound series for Omnisphere 2. It contains 50 unique and experimental presets with acoustic and electric guitars at its core of sound design. There a lot far than conventional sounds here as the soundbank keeps the unique and fresh character of Omnisound series.

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/omnisound-unique-guitars-omnisphere-2
Intro price 6,00€ until June 30,2022 (Normally 12,00€)

**

Presets were designed and run best with Omnisphere 2.8
• Software 2.8.3d
• Soundsources v2.6.1c
• Patches v2.8.1c


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 24, 2022)

*New Pigments 3 Soundbank*

*Savanna* is the third soundbank of "*Biome*" series for Pigments 3 after *Steppe* and *Tundra*. It contains 80 presets like huge pads, classic polysynths, epic leads and other with cinematic flavor, trying to capture the Savanna biome and transform it to sound. It fits for styles like cinematic, prog and post rock, electronic music and other. There are many modulation options and for all presets MW, AT and the 4 Macros are assigned to a variety of parameters to give new dimensions to your sound.

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/savanna-pigments-3
Intro price 7,00€ until July 01,2022 ( Normally 17,00€ )



All presets designed and run best with Pigments 3.7.0.2587 (x64)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 24, 2022)

Someone's been very busy!!


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Someone's been very busy!!


Last week I finished the production of a full album I was working on, so voilla hahaha. I love sound design a lot and always thinking of new things to do.
This week I have to deliver only one track mix so I'm pretty sure new sounbanks are on the way soon hahaha


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 24, 2022)

Vicious Antelope said:


> Last week I finished the production of a full album I was working on, so voilla hahaha. I love sound design a lot and always thinking of new things to do.
> This week I have to deliver only one track mix so I'm pretty sure new sounbanks are on the way soon hahaha


That’s great! Congratulations on finishing the album production. Enjoy the change of pace for a bit.


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That’s great! Congratulations on finishing the album production. Enjoy the change of pace for a bit.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 24, 2022)

*Savanna* now available for Arturia Lab V also

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/savanna-analog-lab-v
Intro price 7,00€ until July 01,2022 ( Normally 17,00€ )

All presets need and run best with Analog Lab V 5.5.0.2592 (x64)


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 27, 2022)

*Cinematic Synths for Zebra 2 offer week 55% off*

This week *Cinematic Synths Vol.1* and *Cinematic Synths Vol.2* 55% off.
*Grab each for 9,00€*

*Cinematic Synths Vol.1* 100 presets
*20 Keys- Organs
20 Mono Synths
20 Pads
20 Poly Synths
20 Soundscapes*




*Cinematic Synths Vol.2* 100 presets
*15 Epic Leads
20 Moving Basses
65 Poly Synths and Pads*




Offer ends July 3, 2022


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 28, 2022)

*New DIVA soundbank has been released

Prog Rock *is a 100 preset soundbank for the great DIVA synth. As the name suggests the sounds were designed having the giants of 70's progressive rock in mind. Beside that its analog sound could also fit to electronic music and Techno. MW usually adds vibrato and AT most of the times glides pitch up or down

It contains:​
20 Synth Keys​
20 Long Synths​
20 Leads​
20 Experimental Synths​
15 Bass Synths​
5 Airy Synths​
You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/prog-rock-diva
Intro price 8,00€ until July 10, 2022 ( Normally 20,00€)

*Introduction Video All music produced with Prog Rock soundbank


Preset Walkthrough Video
*
​
*

Presets were designed with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) and run best with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) or newer




*


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 28, 2022)

Dude! So many sweet, sweet presets!


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Dude! So many sweet, sweet presets!


I love DIVA I love progressive rock...
Thanks a lot for your comment!


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jun 30, 2022)

*New Pigments 3 soundbank*

*Mediterranean* is our 4th sounbank of *Biome* series presets for Pigments 3. It contains 80 unique synths and leads for your productions. Explore the Mediterranean ecosystem and its characteristics in a sound dimension. MW usually used for Vibrato, AT for pitch drift or other setting and the 4 Macros are assigned to give new dimensions to the sounds.

Soon the Analog Lab V edition will be released

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/mediterranean-pigments-3
Intro price 7,00€ until July 11, 2022 (Normally 17,00€)

*Introduction Video - All music except percussion produced with Mediterranean


Preset Walkthrough Video
*​
All presets designed and run best with Pigments 3.7.0.2587 (x64)


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 1, 2022)

*Mediterranean* also availabe for Analog Lab V

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/mediterranean-analog-lab-v
Intro price 7,00€ until July 11, 2022 (Normally 17,00€)


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 4, 2022)

*Cinematic Synths Vol.3 for Zebra released - Freebie*

*Cinematic Synths Vol.3 - The drums* for Zebra 2 contains 25 percussive elements for your productions. They fit not only to cinematic music but also to electronic, house, techno or even more rock/metal styles. It is a great fit with Cinematic Synths Vol.1 & Cinematic Synths Vol.2.

You can grab Cinematic Synths Series soundbanks at: *Cinematic Synths for Zebra*

Music Video - All music produced with our Cinematic Synths soundbanks


Presets were designed and run best with Zebra 10409 or newer


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 4, 2022)

*Massive X soundbanks 50% offer week*

This week all Massive X soundbanks are 50% off

*Aphelion* - 9.99€ - 100 presets
*Distant Satellites* - 4.99€ - 50 presets
*100 Tastes* - 9,49€ - 100 presets

*Aphelion* : https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/aphelion-massive-x
*Preset Walkthrough*


*Distant Satellites*: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/distant-satellites-massive-x
*Preset Walkthrough*


*100 Tastes*: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/100-tastes-massive-x
*Preset Walkthrough*


Offer ends July 10th


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 5, 2022)

*New Pigments 3 soundbank has been released*

*Arctic* is the 5th soundbank for Pigments presets series "Biome". As all previous "Biome" soundbanks there are 80 experimental approach designed sounds like polysynths, keys, pads and leads. The sound dimension of the Earth's poles full of character and cold atmospheres.

MW and AT mostly assigned to vibrato and pitch change respectively. All 4 macros are assigned to different elements for richer dimensions in your sound.

- You can grab Pigments edition at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/arctic-pigments-3
- Analog Lab edition at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/arctic-analog-lab-v

Intro price 7,00€ until July 17, 2022 (Normally 16,99€)

*Intro Video - All music produced only with Arctic*


*Presets Walkthrough video*


All presets designed and need at least Pigments 3.7.0.2587 (x64)
Analog Lab Edition : At least version Analog Lab V 5.5.0.2592 (x64)


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 6, 2022)

*New DIVA soundbank release*

*Prog Rock 2* is a 100 preset soundbank for the great DIVA synth and second in our DIVA presets series "Prog Rock". As the name suggests the sounds were designed having the giants of 70's progressive rock in mind. Beside that its analog sound could also fit to electronic music and Techno. MW usually adds vibrato and AT most of the times glides pitch up or down.

It contains:

50 Huge Synths Presets
50 Soft Synths Presets
Grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/prog-rock-2-diva
Intro price 8,00€ until July 18,2022 (Normally 19,99€)

*Intro Video - All music produced only with Prog Rock 2 soundbank*


*Presets walkthrough video*


Presets were designed with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) and run best with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) or newer


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 8, 2022)

*New HIVE 2 soundbank released*

*Electronic Music Toolkit Vol.2* is a Hive presets pack containing 80 new sounds designed for electronic music producers. Main purpose here is mainly to create huge sounds for your productions with lot of vintage coloration in most of presets. Beside those there are some experimental synths that can be used for a variety of purposes like melody lines, transitions or sound effects.

This Hive 2 soundbank contains:

10 Bass presets
20 Experimental presets
50 Polysynth presets
You can grab it at : https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/electronic-music-toolkit-vol-2-hive-2
Intro price 5,20€ until July 19, 2022 (Normally 12,99€)

*Electronic Music Toolkit Vol.1 *is available at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/electronic-music-toolkit-vol-1-hive2

*Presets walkthrough video


Presets were designed with Hive2 v2.1.1 (revision 12092)




*


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 9, 2022)

*Tundra Soundbank also available for Analog Lab V users*

*Tundra* is a 100 presets soundbank for Analog Lab V designed with Pigments 3. It contains basses, pads, leads, keys and synths with a cold atmosphere from the depths of Tundras. Many experimental sounds here like most of our soundbanks that are fitting for many genres from electronic and cinematic to rock and experimental. 

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/tundra-analog-lab-V
*Price only 9,99€ because there are no assignments to the 4 macros.

Demo song video - All music produced with Tundra*


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 11, 2022)

*50% off all soundbanks + 10% coupon + new Pigments 3 Soundbank*

-------
All our soundbanks for half the price. The half price offer do not apply for the products that are running with their intro price - although you can use coupon to get an additional 10% for them. End date July 17.









Synth Presets & Soundbanks | Vicious Antelope


Synth presets for DIVA, Zebra 2, Pigments 3, Massive X, Omnisphere 2, Serum, Repro, Dune 3, Hive 2, Sylenth. Here you can grab high quality soundbanks for your music productions.




www.viciousantelope.com





On checkout use code *JULY10* to get an additional 10% to all of our soundbanks

-------
*Mountains for Pigments 3 and Analog Lab V released

Mountains* is the 6th Pigments soundbank in our Biome series. It contains 80 experimental synth presets inspired by the scapes, fauna and flora of the Mountains Biome. Those Pigments presets could fit for genres like electronic music, progressive rock, post rock to cinematic and more experimental styles. Mw mostly used for vibrato and AT for pitch quest. All 4 macros are assigned to a variety of Pigments synth elements to create new dimensions on your sound pallete.

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/mountains-pigments-3
Analog Lab edition : https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/mountains-analog-lab-v
Intro price 7,00€ until July 20, 2022 (Normally 16,99€)

Intro video - All music produced with Mountains


Presets walkthrough video







All presets designed and run best with Pigments 3.7.0.2587 (x64) or newer

Analog Lab V Soundbank needs at least version Analog Lab V 5.5.0.2592 (x64)


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 12, 2022)

*New DIVA sounbank release*

*Prog Rock 3* contains 70 DIVA presets inspired by the early 70's prog bands sound that defined a golden era of music. Their classic sound could be used for a variety of music genres beside progressive rock. MW usually adds vibrato and AT most of the times glides pitch up or down.

You can grab at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/prog-rock3-diva
Intro price 6,49€ until July 20,2022 (Normally 15,99€)

*Intro Video - All music produced only with Prog Rock 3


Presets walkthrough video
*






*Presets were designed with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) and run best with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) or newer*


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 13, 2022)

*New Omnisphere 2 Sounbank released*

*Omnisound Saws* is a 50 Omnisphere patches soundbank created with Saw oscillators. This bank has mainly a sci-fi feeling with lot of majestic character. MW for vibrato and AT most of the times for pitch quest.

You can grab at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/omnisound-saws-omnisphere-2
Intro price 6,49€ until July 22, 2022 (Normally 12,99€)

*Presets walkthrough video*







Presets were designed and run best with Omnisphere 2.8 or newer
• Software 2.8.3d
• Soundsources v2.6.1c
• Patches v2.8.1c


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 15, 2022)

*The Analog Pads for DIVA** is now free*

It contains 100 premium pads for DIVA. Great for a variety of music genres like electronic music, cinematic and rock

You can grab it here: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/the-analog-pads-bundle-diva
Presets were designed with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709)

*......And we offer a discount equally with its old price 
*
Use *JULY3 *on your next orders until July 21th, 2022 to get an additional 3,00€ discount on your purchases.​​_*It cannot be used with JULY10 code for the same order_​​


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 18, 2022)

*JULY sale extented until July 24th, 2022 - 50% off plus 10% off on discounted price with code JULY10*

Our July storewide 50% offer has been extended until July 24th 2022. The half price offer does not apply to the products that are already run with their intro price

*You could grab our sounbanks at*: https://www.viciousantelope.com/presets-for-synths
​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*+ New Omnisphere 2 small soundbank release*

*Omnisound Saws 2 The Legatos* is a small Omnisphere 2 soundbank consisting of 20 legato synth sounds with sci-fi character. It is a great addition to the first "Omnisound Saws" Omnisphere presets. MW for Vibrato and AT for pitch quest.

You can grab at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/omnisound-saws-2-the-legatos-omnisphere-2
Intro price 3,99€ until July 22nd,2022 (Normally 4,99€)

*Preset walkthrough video*


Presets were designed and run best with Omnisphere 2.8 or newer
• Software 2.8.3d
• Soundsources v2.6.1c
• Patches v2.8.1c


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 19, 2022)

*New DIVA soundbank released*

*Orange Dream Vol.1* is the first 50 presets DIVA soundbank in our new series inspired by one of my biggest influences in music. This pack consists of 30 short synths and 20 mono basses. MW and AT are assigned to vibrato and pitch quest respectively.

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/orange-dream-vol-1-diva
Intro price 5,49€ until July 25th (normally 11,99€)

*Preset walkthrough video*







Presets were designed with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) and run best with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) or newer


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 20, 2022)

*New DIVA soundbank released*

*ELOY (Enraptured Leads Of Yesterday) Vol.2 * is a deep dive into the seventies progressive and space rock synth leads. Inspired by one of my favorite bands ever it contains 50 DIVA lead presets.

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/enraptured-leads-of-yesterday-vol-2-diva
Intro price 5,49€ until July 25th, 2022. (Normally 10,99€)

*Preset walkthrough video*







Presets were designed with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) and run best with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) or newer


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 26, 2022)

All DIVA soundbanks are 15% off.​Products included in the offer:​
Prog Rock
Prog Rock 2
Prog Rock 3
The Analog Flavor Vol.1
The Analog Flavor Vol.2
ELOY
ELOY Vol.2
Orange Dream Vol.1
The Analog Basses Vol.1
The 3 Ladder Oscillators
*Valid until July 31, 2022*


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 26, 2022)

*New DIVA soundbank release*

*Orange Dream Vol.2* consists of 50 vintage sounding presets for uHe DIVA synth. It continues the previous *Orange Dream Vol.1* soundbank and it is heavily influenced by one of the most iconic bands ever existed. All 50 presets are polysynths with MW and AT attached mainly to vibrato and Resonance respectively.

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/orange-dream-vol-2-diva
Intro price 6,00€ until July 31, 2022 (Normally 11,99€)

*Presets Walkthrough Video*







Presets were designed with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) and run best with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) or newer


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 27, 2022)

*New Massive X soundbank has been released*

*Perihelion* is a 50 presets soundset that explores mainly the bright side of Massive X synth. Its sound is influenced by the 90's workstation hardware synthesizers. Here there are some classic atmos, some weird keys and bright polysynths.

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/perihelion-massive-x
Intro price 5,99€ until July 31st, 2022 (Normally 11,99€)

*Introduction video*


*Presets walkthrough video*







Presets were designed with Massive X 1.3.5 (R238) and runs better with Massive X 1.3.5 (R238) or newer edition


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 27, 2022)

Vicious Antelope said:


> *New Massive X sounbank has been released*
> 
> *Perihelion* is a 50 presets soundset that explores mainly the bright side of Massive X synth. Its sound is influenced by the 90's workstation hardware synthesizers. Here there are some classic atmos, some weird keys and bright polysynths.
> 
> ...



I can't keep up with your releases; but the quality hasn't dropped at all! This one is definitely of interest.


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I can't keep up with your releases; but the quality hasn't dropped at all! This one is definitely of interest.


    

Thanks a lot. I am very glad you find my soundbanks of high quality.

Massive X is a beast synth I think


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 27, 2022)

Vicious Antelope said:


> Thanks a lot. I am very glad you find my soundbanks of high quality.
> 
> Massive X is a beast synth I think


It very much is! I'm always glad when it gets some attention.


----------



## sean8877 (Jul 27, 2022)

Always glad to see a new Massive X sound bank also, VA has a lot of great soundsets and very fair prices. Highly recommend.


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 27, 2022)

sean8877 said:


> Always glad to see a new Massive X sound bank also, VA has a lot of great soundsets and very fair prices. Highly recommend.


I cannot find the right words to thank you


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 28, 2022)

*New Omnisphere 2 patches release*

*Zeus* is the first soundbank of our new series for Omnisphere 2 under the name 12 Gods.

*12 Gods: Zeus* contains 50 patches inspired by the king of the 12 Greek Gods. Here you could find folklore sounds, epic synths, playable soundscapes and dark pads. The presets have a deep cinematic character.

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/12-gods-zeus-omnisphere-2
Intro price 6,99€ until August 2nd, 2022 (Normally 12,99€)

*Presets walkthrough video*







Presets were designed with Omnisphere 2.8 or and run best with this or newer version
• Software 2.8.3d
• Soundsources v2.6.1c
• Patches v2.8.1c


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 28, 2022)

Vicious Antelope said:


> *New Omnisphere 2 patches release*
> 
> *Zeus* is the first soundbank of our new series for Omnisphere 2 under the name 12 Gods.
> 
> ...



You really bring out the fearsomeness of Greek mythology!

Also, are you having trouble sleeping? I've never seen so many releases so close together!


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Jul 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You really bring out the fearsomeness of Greek mythology!
> 
> Also, are you having trouble sleeping? I've never seen so many releases so close together!


Ohh yes I was planning for some time to release sounds inspired of ancient greek mythology for Omnisphere.


Hahahahahahahahahahaha I could say a bit, I use to sleep 5-6 hours at most, not great not terrible


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 28, 2022)

Vicious Antelope said:


> Ohh yes I was planning for some time to release sounds inspired of ancient greek mythology for Omnisphere.
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahaha I could say a bit, I use to sleep 5-6 hours at most, not great not terrible


Well, if it works for you, that's fine. If I get less than eight hours in a night I really feel it.


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Aug 1, 2022)

*Big AUGUST Sale is here...*​
All Soundbanks 50% off ​Almost *100 packs* and *3800 patches* for your productions on big sale. The next 3 weeks Vicious Antelope will not release new soundbanks. That's why I decided to run a half price offer for all August.


*Plus the Coupon*: Use code "*AUG10*" for an additional 10% on the discounted price!

*...Coupon will be valid all August*​You can shop the offer at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/presets-for-synths


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Aug 2, 2022)

*Promo Video for August Sale!! *


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 2, 2022)

Vicious Antelope said:


> *Promo Video for August Sale!! *



That's a really nice piece of music and it shows off your presets very nicely! It's also somewhat creepy. Good!


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Aug 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's a really nice piece of music and it shows off your presets very nicely! It's also somewhat creepy. Good!


Thanks a lot. I composed it today. I think I used about 15 presets of mine. I really love that bass perc (I did it with Zebra) and the last lead with DIVA - I am a big 70s prog rock fan


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 2, 2022)

Vicious Antelope said:


> Thanks a lot. I composed it today. I think I used about 15 presets of mine. I really love that bass perc (I did it with Zebra) and the last lead with DIVA - I am a big 70s prog rock fan


Those are great sounding synths - when programmed well like this.


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Aug 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Those are great sounding synths - when programmed well like this.


I really thank you a lot for you words. Means a lot to me


----------



## GMT (Aug 3, 2022)

I'm not even remotely a synth guy, but I just wanted to pop in and say Vicious Antelope is the best name for a company in the history of the world.

Well done.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 3, 2022)

Hey, @Vicious Antelope , I'm looking for something dark (tonally) and a little retro. I'm working my way back through your demos; but is there anything that you recommend from your recent libraries? I have quite a few of the synths you make soundsets for.

Think sort of Prophet/Jupiter but as dark as a Moog. Or surprise me. At the moment, albeit a little less retro, I'm leaning towards your new Massive X library which just sounds really good.


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Aug 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Hey, @Vicious Antelope , I'm looking for something dark (tonally) and a little retro. I'm working my way back through your demos; but is there anything that you recommend from your recent libraries? I have quite a few of the synths you make soundsets for.
> 
> Think sort of Prophet/Jupiter but as dark as a Moog. Or surprise me. At the moment, albeit a little less retro, I'm leaning towards your new Massive X library which just sounds really good.


Hey man,
I sent you PM


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Aug 3, 2022)

GMT said:


> I'm not even remotely a synth guy, but I just wanted to pop in and say Vicious Antelope is the best name for a company in the history of the world.
> 
> Well done.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 


Thanks a lot. I love the oxymoron nature of an antelope being vicious hahaha


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Aug 24, 2022)

*New Omnisphere soundbank release + August sale continues*

*12 Gods: Hera* is the second Omnisphere soundbank of "*12 Gods*" series. It consists of 50 unique atmospheric sounds inspired by the queen of the Greek Gods. All patches are based on bowed string instruments, creating atmospheric cinematic tension and ancient soundcolors.

When I create soundbanks for any synth I love to see each one as a full music album and each patch of the soundbank as a different song of that album.

I believe this is what describes Hera soundbank best. A sound journey through the mythological stories related to Hera ( or Juno in the Roman pantheon) , her character, famous myths about her and her relationship with other Gods. 

--------------------------------------------

*You can grab it at: * *https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/12-gods-hera-omnisphere-2*
Intro price 6,50€ until August 31st (Normally 12,99€)

*Presets walkthrough video*








Presets were designed with Omnisphere 2.8 or and run best with this or newer version
• Software 2.8.3d
• Soundsources v2.6.1c
• Patches v2.8.1c


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Aug 26, 2022)

*New DIVA soundbank release

Prog Rock 4* is the final soundbank of *Prog Rock* series for DIVA synthesizer. Its presets are inspired by the famous organ sounds of the 70s and their distinct character. It is a great dive into that golden Era of music that have influenced a variety of music genres.

The sounds are mainly focused on Progressive Rock style but they would also be used on modern rock and pop tracks or even some experimental productions.

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/prog-rock-4-diva
Intro price 4,00€ until August 31st (Normally 7,99€)

*Presets walkthrough video*







Presets were designed with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) and run best with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) or newer


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Aug 26, 2022)

*Prog Rock Bundle for DIVA is out

Prog Rock Bundle* for DIVA is a collection of 4 soundbanks for a total of 300 vintage sounding presets.
It is full package focused on Progressive Rock genre but it could also be used for Cinematic music as well as for Electronic productions especially those with dark sound character and those which rely on warm analog sounds.

The first soundbank of this collection is a generic journey through the Golden Era of music and it consists of 25 Synths, 20 Long synths, 20 Leads, 15 Basses and 5 Airy Synths.

Prog Rock 2 is focused on two opposite sides of synth sounds with 50 Huge synths and 50 Soft synths.

Prog Rock 3 is even more focused with 70 patches that dive into the early 70s soundcolors and it is full of nostalgia.

Finally Prog Rock 4 contains 30 organ sounds that fit with all the other Prog Rock packs and fills the blanks to create a multidimensional collection dedicated to the genre.

----------------------------------

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/bundle-prog-rock-diva
Intro price 34,99€ (Normally 49,99€)

For all 4 volumes there is a dedicated preset walkthrough video at our *Youtube channel**.*












Presets were designed with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) and run best with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) or newer


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Aug 29, 2022)

*New Pigments 3 Library release - Analog Lab V edition available

Ocean* continues the Biome series for *Pigments*. The 7th soundbank for this series is containing 80 new presets pads, synths, keys leads and basses including. Most of them were designed with the powerful wavetable engine of Arturia Pigments sometimes using only one engine sometimes stacked both engines with some fine-tuning difference to result to a fuller and more dimensional sound.

*Ocean* is a sound story of the depths of our planet’s seas, a journey through very special pelagic places and to some of the most known animal and plants that it hides. It is a perfect fit for cinematic and game audio music as well as for electronic and rock genres.

*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/ocean-pigments-3
*Analog Lab V edition at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/ocean-analog-lab-v
Intro price 8,50€ until September 1st (Normally 16,99€)
*
Presets walkthrough video*







- All presets designed with Pigments 3.7.1.2684 (x64) and run best with Pigments 3.7.1.2684 (x64) or newer
- Analog Lab V soundbank needs at least version Analog Lab V 5.5.1.2692 (x64) or newer


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Aug 31, 2022)

*New Omnisphere 2 soundbank release

12 Gods: Hephaestus* is the 3rd soundbank of our *12 Gods* series for *Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2* synth. It contains 50 patches focused on creative percussive sounds with rich cinematic character and very often saturated tones to enhance the rhythm of your productions.

The percussions of this soundbank vary from deep tones with heavy tension to brighter metallic drums that fill the higher frequencies.

Each patch is dedicated to different myth or creation of the God of fire, craftsmen and blacksmiths. Hephaestus was the son of Zeus and Hera. He made the weapons of the Gods and some very notable crafts and armor of Greek mythology like Achilles armor, walking tripods and Hermes winged helmet.

Most of patches shine on the lower register of the keyboard. You could make them drier by disabling the reverbs or delays effects from the FX pages of Omnisphere.

*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/12-gods-hephaestus
Intro price 6,50€ until September 3rd (Normally 12,99€)

*Presets walkthrough video*







Presets were designed with Omnisphere 2.8 or and run best with this or newer version
• Software 2.8.3d
• Soundsources v2.6.1c
• Patches v2.8.1c


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 3, 2022)

I have created 2 new bundles this week.

*Omnisound Bundle* contains all 6 Omnisound soundbanks for Omnisphere 2 synth. An all around collection of 270 patches.

*You can grab it at:* Omnisound Bundle - Omnisphere 2



------------------------------

*Cinematic Synths bundle* for Zebra 2 is a full sound suite of 225 patches focused but no limited on cinematic music. 

It contains the 3 Cinematic Synths soundbanks

*You can grab at:* Cinematic Synths Bundle -Zebra 2


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 6, 2022)

*New Omnisphere 2 soundbank release

12 Gods: Aphrodite* is a 50 patches library for Omnisphere and 4th volume of “12 Gods” series. It is inspired by the Goddess of Beauty. Its sounds are focused on airy and beautiful soundscapes to recreate the beautiful nature of Aphrodite in a sonic dimension but also there are some fuller and darker patches that mirror the dark side of the Goddess as very often mentioned on Greek Mythology.

*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/12-gods-aphrodite-omnisphere-2
Intro price 6,50€ until September 10th (Normally 12,99 €)

*Presets walkthrough video*







Presets were designed with Omnisphere 2.8 or and run best with this or newer version

• Software 2.8.3d
• Soundsources v2.6.1c
• Patches v2.8.1c


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 7, 2022)

*New Repro 5 soundbank release

Low Leads* is an 80 patches library for Uhe RePro 5 synthesizer. As the name implies all presets serve two main synth sounds categories. Basses and Leads. All of them are mono.

In lower registers of the keyboard, they can be used as full vintage sounding presets for your bass lines while ascending to the middle and higher registers of the keyboard they are transformed to warm sounding leads.

*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/low-leads-repro-5
Intro price 8,50€ until September 10th (Normally 16,99€)

*Presets walkthrough video*







Presets were designed with Repro5 Rev. 9669 and run best with this or newer edition


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 8, 2022)

*New Omnisphere 2 soundbank

12 Gods: Poseidon* for Omnisphere 2 contains 50 dark sounding patches with lots of dark space. It is part of the 12 Gods series, dedicated to the God of Sea according to Greek Mythology. 
The soundbank has a deep cinematic character and it is versatile for use in various genres especially when darkness is an important element for the overall feeling of the music.

*You can grab it at*: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/12-gods-poseidon-omnisphere-2
Intro price 6,50€ until September 12th (Normally 12,99€)
*
Presets walkthrough video*








Presets were designed with Omnisphere 2.8 or and run best with this or newer version
• Software 2.8.3d
• Soundsources v2.6.1c
• Patches v2.8.1c


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 8, 2022)

Two demos of Poseidon 

Everything but percussion were produced with Poseidon


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 9, 2022)

*New Pigments 3 soundbank

Tropical* for Pigments 3 contains 80 presets mainly designed with the wavetable engine. It is a sonic journey through the tropic zones of Earth and each preset is inspired by the characteristics of this *Biome*. It mainly contains vintage leads, soft leads and plucky keys and it is suitable for electronic, cinematic, ambient and experimental music.

*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/tropical-pigments3
Intro price 8,50€ until September 13th (Normally 16,99€)

*Presets walkthrough video*


*Short Demo Song - *Percussions included in the demo song are not part of the soundbank. All other music produced with Tropical.







All presets designed with Pigments 3.7.1.2684 (x64) and run best with this or newer edition


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 10, 2022)

*New DIVA soundbank

5th Dimension* for DIVA synth contains 30 fat leads with analog sound. It is perfect for Techno and other electronic music productions. All presets are made with the infamous Triple VCO using Ladder as filter.

*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/5th-dimension-diva
Intro price 4,99€ until September 15th (Norm. 8,99€)

*Presets walkthrough video*


*Short Loop Demo*







Presets were designed with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) and run best with this or newer edition

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Tropical* is now available for Analog Lab V users 

You can grab it at: https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/tropical-analog-lab-v
Intro price 8,50€ until September 13th (Normally 16,99€)


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 12, 2022)

*New Omnisphere 2 library

12 Gods: Athena* is the next part of our Omnisphere libraries series dedicated to the Greek Gods. 

This soundbank contains 50 intellectual sounds like pads, organs, leads and poly synths. Most of them hold a melodic style identity and dressed with cinematic elements from sci-fi to electronic style soundcolors.

*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/12-gods-athena
Intro price 6,50€ until September 17th (Normally 12.99€)

*Presets walkthrough video*







Patches were created with Omnisphere 2.8 and run best with this or newer edition

Software 2.8.3d
Soundsources v2.6.1c
Patches v2.8.1c


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 13, 2022)

*New Pigments 3 library release*

*Grasslands* for Pigments 3 is an 80 patches library part of Biome series. Mainly it contains modern plucky keys for electronic music productions and there is a part of 13 presets under the name Harmonic Valley that were designed with the powerful harmonic engine of Pigments. 

*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/grasslands-pigments-3
Intro price 8,50€ until September 18th (Normally 16,99€)

*Presets walkthrough video*


*Short Demo *- Percussion in demo is not part of the soundbank. All other music produced with Grasslands







All presets designed with Pigments 3.7.1.2684 (x64) and run best with this or newer edition


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 14, 2022)

*New Omnisphere 2 soundbank

12 Gods: Ares *is a 50 patches soundbank for Omnisphere 2 about the dark and shady god of war according to Greek Pantheon. The sounds are exploring the capabilities of this great synth to craft epic sounds with the use of Orchestral Soundsources as well as its own Oscillators. 

*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/12-gods-ares-omnisphere-2
Intro price 6,50€ until September 19th(Normally 12,99€) 

*Presets walkthrough*


*Short Demo song* - Everything produced with Ares exclusively







Patches were created with Omnisphere 2.8 and run better with this or newer edition
• Software 2.8.3d
• Soundsources v2.6.1c
• Patches v2.8.1


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 15, 2022)

*New DUNE 3 soundset

Vicious Lines* for DUNE 3 consists of 100 new presets for hard sounding lines with intensity and melody. They are focused on modern electronic music.

*It consists of:*

30 Basses presets
10 Distorted presets
30 Solo presets
30 Moving presets (create some interesting wobbles using Aftertouch)
*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/vicious-lines-dune-3
Intro price 9,99€ until September 20th (Normally 19,99€)

*Presets walkthrough video*







Presets were design with DUNE 3.520 and run best with this or newer version


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 16, 2022)

*New Omnisphere 2 library

12 Gods: Artemis* for Omnisphere 2 contains 50 patches suitable for fast melodic lines and focused primarily on cinematic, electronic and rock productions. There are 14 fast legato leads and 36 fast polysynths.

*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/12-gods-artemis-omnisphere-2
Intro price 6,50€ until September 21st (Normally 12,99€)

*Presets walkthrough video*







Presets were designed with Omnisphere 2.8 or and run best with this or newer version

• Software 2.8.3d
• Soundsources v2.6.1c
• Patches v2.8.1c


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 20, 2022)

*New Omnisphere 2 library

12 Gods: Hermes* for Omnisphere 2 contains 50 ethereal synth patches inspired by the Messenger of Gods according to the Greek Pantheon. The soundbank mainly uses slow evolving amp envelopes and with the parallel use of an Aux reverb it creates airy, dreamy and full of motion soundcolors for most of the presets. 

*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/12-gods-hermes-omnisphere-2
Intro price 6,50€ until September 25th (Normally 12,99€)

*Presets walkthrough video*







Presets were designed with Omnisphere 2.8 or and run best with this or newer version
• Software 2.8.3d
• Soundsources v2.6.1c
• Patches v2.8.1c


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 21, 2022)

*New Serum soundbank release

New Dimension* for Serum contains 80 presets mainly focused but not limited to Progressive and Deep House genre. 

Most of the pads have a rhythmic (subtle or more obvious) element sometimes different than the classic 1/4 rate, to help you set some unusual but interesting multidimensional movement in conjunction with the classic sidechain compression linked to the Kick of your tracks. 

It contains:

11 Leads
50 Pads
6 Basses
13 Drums
*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/new-dimension-serum
Intro price 8,50€ until September 26th (Normally 17,00€)

*Presets walkthrough video*







Presets were designed with Serum v1.334 and run best with this or newer edition


----------



## Vicious Antelope (Sep 22, 2022)

*New DIVA soundset release

Mystic Places* is an 100 patches soundset for DIVA made with the DUAL VCO and the Digital Envelopes which are inspired from some legendary synths of the past. It contains 71 poly synths and 29 legato leads with vintage character.

*You can grab it at:* https://www.viciousantelope.com/product-page/mystic-places-diva
Intro price 10,00€ until September 27th (Normally 20,00€)

*Presets walkthrough video*


*Short Demo - All music produced with Mystic Places*







All presets were made with Diva 1.4.4 (Rev.9709) and run best with this or newer edition.


----------

